# Thread name change



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Please can a mod change my journal thread title

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/276130-dark-knights-journal-journey-begins-single-step.html

to

Dark Knight - Project Rebuild

Thanks


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't you do it with the edit function mate?


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Can't you do it with the edit function mate?


Don't think so, have looked in thread tools and administrative.....unless you know of another way?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dark knight said:


> Please can a mod change my journal thread title
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/276130-dark-knights-journal-journey-begins-single-step.html
> 
> ...


Consider it done.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dark knight said:


> Don't think so, have looked in thread tools and administrative.....unless you know of another way?


Think your right mate I just had ago on one of my threads and can edit everything but the title it seems. I'm not exactly the best when it comes to computer stuff tho haha


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Consider it done.


great stuff..thanks


----------

